# Possible to build 9-stable kernel on 8.2?



## ctuffli (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm trying to build the 9-stable kernel on a 8.2 system, but the build stops with

```
cc1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
```
in the ZFS module. Is this possible to do? Do I need a different version of GCC?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2011)

Depends what you have in /etc/make.conf. If you have any (g)cc settings there: remove them.


----------



## ctuffli (Nov 10, 2011)

No (g)cc settings:

```
[1166] cat /etc/make.conf
# added by use.perl 2011-08-22 14:20:51
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
[1167]
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2011)

You could simply have a bad snapshot of the source tree. Note that 9-STABLE is in full flux because 9.0-RC2 is about to hit the repositories. Lots of commits going in to make the deadline. Try again (and don't forget to clean between builds).


----------

